# Vaccine is coming



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well Johnson and Johnson has agreed to having 1 billion vaccines ready in 2021. what are we suppose to do before then??????

the vaccines are the only really solution to combat this virus. they now believe the virus will be an every year disease like the flu.

Art


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well Johnson and Johnson has agreed to having 1 billion vaccines ready in 2021. what are we suppose to do before then??????
> 
> the vaccines are the only really solution to combat this virus. they now believe the virus will be an every year disease like the flu.
> 
> Art


have to raise panic in the ensuing months to maximize profitability


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Not a vaccine but the FDA just approved (Emergency approval) the drug combination Corona Virus Drug Combo that works: *Hydroxychloroquine* (Malaria pills) and *Azithromycin* (Zithromax) Combination Azithromycin is used to treat certain bacterial infections, such as bronchitis; pneumonia; sexually transmitted diseases (STD); and infections of the ears, lungs, sinuses, skin, throat, and reproductive organs

Short cuts to drug information https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/

I was watching the news live this morning and got this information.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi Mark---Yes, they did approve the drug. They have been getting good results from people infected with the virus that has taken the malaria drug. They are not sure what the side effects can be from it yet. On the 6 pm news interviewed a patient that took the drug and in 3 days he was well.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hi Mark---Yes, they did approve the drug. They have been getting good results from people infected with the virus that has taken the malaria drug. They are not sure what the side effects can be from it yet. On the 6 pm news interviewed a patient that took the drug and in 3 days he was well.
> 
> Art


The drugs shorten the time with the virus so have definite benefits although it doesn't cure the virus, the hope is that it will improve the survival rates of the boardline cases.


----------



## Tuffenuff (Mar 26, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well Johnson and Johnson has agreed to having 1 billion vaccines ready in 2021. what are we suppose to do before then??????
> 
> the vaccines are the only really solution to combat this virus. they now believe the virus will be an every year disease like the flu.
> 
> Art


And what are the after effects down the road?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi gary D

the 3 people that have taken the malaria drug got well within 3 days and had no lung problems. The lungs became clear. So I don't know if it cured the virus or just shorten the time they were infected with it just like other viruses. It still is a great break through to be able to survive the virus without any side effects. the one guy in Florida was on a ventilator to breath and after taking the drug in was able to get off the machine and 3 days later was healed.

Art


----------



## Tuffenuff (Mar 26, 2020)

Johnson and Johnson doesn't have a good track record when it comes to their products and no way I would get a vaccine with their name on it. Just Goggle Johnson and Johnson lawsuits.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi Tuffenuff

When a company is as large as J & J there will be lawsuits. I think they have a good track record throughout the years of manufacturing products.

Just my opinion.

art


----------



## Tuffenuff (Mar 26, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hi Tuffenuff
> 
> When a company is as large as J & J there will be lawsuits. I think they have a good track record throughout the years of manufacturing products.
> 
> ...


Google them they have a far from good track record.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So take a chance on J & J or die, you would...........


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not too sure how effective these flu vaccines are, I took them in the military and? I had a friend but with existing conditions and he took the flu shot and passed away from Pneumonia, so hopefully, this can be figured out and so far the two well-known medications seem to cut down the timeline of the virus.

I've taken flu shots several times over the years I won't be worried about any sort of side effect that's just my own personnel opinion but hey. Many reasons why our pharmaceutical companies have up and left the US and it's all due to lawsuits, so now we as Americans are relying on China for medications "not good" and also medical supplies, I heard that's gonna change but the only way that can be successful is to protect our pharmaceutical companies from frivolous lawsuits.

I do understand that there are anti-vaxer's and so I get it.


----------



## aliciahopkins23 (Jun 13, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well Johnson and Johnson has agreed to having 1 billion vaccines ready in 2021. what are we suppose to do before then??????
> 
> the vaccines are the only really solution to combat this virus. they now believe the virus will be an every year disease like the flu.
> 
> Art


Why 2021? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Do you mean to say it will release on 2021? Is that mean we cannot have that vaccine now? If this will take that long then casualties will continue until 2021


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey aliciahopkins

the labs that are trying to make the vaccine said on the news that it will be early 2021 before the shots would be ready and approved. I know what will everyone do for he next 10 months or so? the CDC also said today we can expect the return of this virus in the fall months even if it dies down during the summer months here.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm not too sure how effective these flu vaccines are, I took them in the military and? I had a friend but with existing conditions and he took the flu shot and passed away from Pneumonia,
> 
> ......
> 
> I do understand that there are anti-vaxer's and so I get it.


While there will be rare serious side effects from vaccines, overall the death rate will be less than if we didn't vaccinate at all. 

The military would be willing to sustain a higher death rate from vaccines since the purpose is to preve3nt a military person from getting sick while in a critical role or putting demands on scarce medical resources in a deployment situation. The hard calculus of military life is everyone is expendable, better that they are sick or die outside of a critical mission where the impact of that one illness or death could compromise the mission.


I really do not like the term anti-vaxer. I prefer the more accurate term pro-pandemic.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey aliciahopkins
> 
> the labs that are trying to make the vaccine said on the news that it will be early 2021 before the shots would be ready and approved. I know what will everyone do for he next 10 months or so? the CDC also said today we can expect the return of this virus in the fall months even if it dies down during the summer months here.
> 
> art


Other medical professionals have stated that 18 months is extremely optimistic for a vaccine. Usually vaccine development time is measured in years not months.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Other medical professionals have stated that 18 months is extremely optimistic for a vaccine. Usually vaccine development time is measured in years not months.


10 - 15 years is more the average for releasing a new drug so 10 months is blind panic.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> 10 - 15 years is more the average for releasing a new drug so 10 months is blind panic.


Not a new drug but a vaccine. Any effective drug or combination of drugs for use on this virus will be discovered from existing drug lines.

This will have to run its course and we will develop herd immunity after enough people get it. It will result in a culling of some at risk people, that is just the hard reality of this threat.

The down side is as soon as this is over, the odds of some other new virus starting up and causing the same problems is the same as it was before this one.

At least there will be some lessons learned and the lock downs will be much quicker and effective


----------



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

I hope it is really true so we can back to our normal lives and also to cure those persons who had the virus.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

henrycollins said:


> I hope it is really true so we can back to our normal lives and also to cure those persons who had the virus.


There are only two types of people that have had the virus, cured or dead.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure how J&J can say they will have a vaccine by any particular date. Last I heard a vaccine is still under investigation... They can hope, but hardly promise.


----------

